# Flounder Gigging Start?



## sibilicus55 (May 2, 2012)

Is there a "starting date" to Flounder gigging. By that I mean a time when the Flounder start moving into the beach areas in the evenings? Or is their activity the same throughout the summer? I just notice that the giggers seem to multiply in the fall, that's why I ask.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

you can find them year round but, they run when the cold fronts start moving through


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

No flounder around here anymore.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Yes!!! Sorry I thought this was a post from a few years ago. But the pin fish bite is pretty hot right now


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Not much flounder gigging around these parts...


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I sold my gig to some dude from New York.


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

Frogs are about the only thing worth gigging around here


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Do any of you have a picture of one, haven't seen one in quite a while.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I know I aint seen any!


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

I thought I saw one on tv not long ago.......but I was mistaken.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Go East young man. Only one I've been seeing are coming from Atlantic coast


----------



## tide9967 (Jul 6, 2016)

It's been a good/great year. You have to move with the fish. Someone said east, but west has been awesome.


----------



## mssbass (Nov 23, 2008)

I say right here. You just got to know where to go!!


----------



## Rustyshacklfard (Sep 20, 2016)

I know someone who brought in his limit in an hour yesterday and most were great size too. They are out there, so I don't know why others have said otherwise


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Rustyshacklfard said:


> I know someone who brought in his limit in an hour yesterday and most were great size too. They are out there, so I don't know why others have said otherwise


Sshhhhh....


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

John B. said:


> Sshhhhh....


Coming from Captain Facebook....ha!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> Coming from Captain Facebook....ha!


Yeah, but all them gars on FB are too lazy to go... PFFers actually might have some time on their hands.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Well, keep your dick skinners well East of my spot. Burn enough diesel as it is.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> Well, keep your dick skinners well East of my spot. Burn enough diesel as it is.


Might head that way Saturday. Lol


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

tide9967 said:


> It's been a good/great year. You have to move with the fish. Someone said east, but west has been awesome.


Same secret spot Terry?


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Saw someone by the T-Pier tonight. Dam honda genny and a deck full of halogens.....I'll never understand it


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

NKlamerus said:


> Saw someone by the T-Pier tonight. Dam honda genny and a deck full of halogens.....I'll never understand it


What don't you understand?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't understand why people spend big money on above water lights just to have that shit shine back in your face.... dumb if you ask me.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Splittine said:


> What don't you understand?


Generator/Halogen VS Battery/LED 

I don't understand how people deal with a generator all night, (even the Honda quiet series still get annoying), or the glare back from halogens on the surface. 

Is it just a price difference?


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

I agree everyone need to switch over to LEDs (the blues)


----------



## tide9967 (Jul 6, 2016)

Flounder9.75 said:


> Same secret spot Terry?


Yep Marc. Same area but I've branched out and learned the water better. Been a good year.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Turns out my father was out last night, no flounder but saw plenty of reds. Around weekley bayou 

Friends also hit the lit docks, caught 12 or so redfish through the night


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm heading west tomorrow night.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

What's a good wading light? I went into Sam's today and they had a few. I keep seeing this guy on Facebook slaughter them, so I need to get out there before he gets them all....


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

You're welcome.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Where you putting that battery? And is that light submersible?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

MrFish said:


> What's a good wading light? I went into Sam's today and they had a few. I keep seeing this guy on Facebook slaughter them, so I need to get out there before he gets them all....


I heard he likes men and is a vegan.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Splittine said:


> I heard he likes men and is a vegan.


He doesn't have a beard, so what's that tell ya....:whistling:


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

MrFish said:


> He doesn't have a beard, so what's that tell ya....:whistling:


That he's...


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Batery goes in the cooler to keep it from sliding around in the big water....


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

So.....if I don't have a skiff to tow around, what's a good wading light?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

MrFish said:


> So.....if I don't have a skiff to tow around, what's a good wading light?


Be a man and put the battery in a backpack. Lol.

Gulf Breeze bait and tackle actually sells some badass LED lights that run off a handful of AA batteries, they are pricey though, around $200...


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

John B. said:


> Be a man and put the battery in a backpack. Lol.
> 
> Gulf Breeze bait and tackle actually sells some badass LED lights that run off a handful of AA batteries, they are pricey though, around $200...


Sam's had some of those. Said they got about 3 hours out of the batteries. Had another that had a fanny pack with a battery. Might look at that.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Sam's had some of those. Said they got about 3 hours out of the batteries. Had another that had a fanny pack with a battery. Might look at that.


3 hours ain't enough. I'd throw that thing as far as I could if it died after 3 hours. Lol.

I've never used anything fancy, just starfire lights and car battery... even on the boat. The lights go in the water, no glare, and plenty of light. When they break, go to walmart and by another for $12... been using that one for 2 years and just had to rewire it last night from the corrosion. If I actually sprayed them off, it'd probably last even longer.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

John B. said:


> 3 hours ain't enough. I'd throw that thing as far as I could if it died after 3 hours. Lol.
> 
> I've never used anything fancy, just starfire lights and car battery... even on the boat. The lights go in the water, no glare, and plenty of light. When they break, go to walmart and by another for $12... been using that one for 2 years and just had to rewire it last night from the corrosion. If I actually sprayed them off, it'd probably last even longer.


Are you putting that light rig under water or holding it above?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Are you putting that light rig under water or holding it above?


Under water... the starfire lights will get too hot and pop if held out of the water longer than a few seconds.


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

MrFish said:


> Are you putting that light rig under water or holding it above?


I build a hand held wading light. Single head 500 lumen led. I have a duel head as well, 500 lumen each head, 1000 lumen total. I use a small 12V battery in a fanny pack or my Cordless drill battery. Not sure how long the drill battery will last, but have waded for 6+ hours with the 12V with no dimming. I'll take pics when I get home. All material was bought at Lowe's, minus the connectors for the bulb (eBay or Amazon). 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

These are the connectors I use

Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/251279298335

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------

